# Giochino: L'utente dopo di me



## Eliade (7 Ottobre 2016)

Questo giochino l'ho visto su un forum, qualche giorno fa! E' troppo carino....

In pratica, uno scrive l'utente dopo di me+qualcosa, chi risponde aggiunge un commento e riprende la serie.

Inizio...

Regole:
- mi raccomando nessuna frecciatina a situazioni personali!
- no offese!
- ok risposte/frasi a sfondo sessuale!

L'utente dopo di me.....domandi andrà a vendere lumache clandestine a Roma...:carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Ottobre 2016)

Direi di no 

L'utente dopo di me ama l'autunno.


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

OT

Io conoscevo la versione 'L'utente prima di me', che permetteva di fare commenti su chi precedeva e forse creava più un effetto di scherzoso gioco della verità.
In questa versione ammetto che un po' mi impalla, non so cosa scrivere :unhappy:

/OT


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Io conoscevo la versione 'L'utente prima di me', che permetteva di fare commenti su chi precedeva e forse creava più un effetto di scherzoso gioco della verità.
> In questa versione ammetto che un po' mi impalla, non so cosa scrivere :unhappy:
> ...


Se vuoi possiamo farlo un giochino così! 



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Direi di no
> 
> L'utente dopo di me ama l'autunno.


Mmmm...direi si e no, preferisco comunque la primavera.

L'utente dopo di me sta bighellonando a lavoro...:carneval:


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se vuoi possiamo farlo un giochino così! Mmmm...direi si e no, preferisco comunque la primavera.L'utente dopo di me sta bighellonando a lavoro...:carneval:


Ad averlo! L'utente dopo di me adora mangiare sushi.


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ad averlo! L'utente dopo di me adora mangiare sushi.


Vero!!! 

L'utente dopo di me si fa le pippe sulle foto postate da President :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Vero!!!
> 
> L'utente dopo di me si fa le pippe sulle foto postate da President :mexican:


 io io!!!!! :carneval: Va beh non son pippe che non ho l'armamentario adatto :rotfl:

l'utente dopo di me pensa che vincerà il no al referendum


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Si è ne ha molta paura ma non quanto quello dopo di me che se la sta facendo addosso


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si è ne ha molta paura ma non quanto quello dopo di me che se la sta facendo addosso


L'utente dopo di me è giunto alla conclusione che ci voglia assolutamente un altro caffè


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> L'utente dopo di me è giunto alla conclusione che ci voglia assolutamente un altro caffè


L'utente dopo di me ha le scarpine da atletica per correre via dal lavoro.


----------



## Eliade (11 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'utente dopo di me ha le scarpine da atletica per correre via dal lavoro.


Sempre pronta a fuggire!



L'utente dopo di me sta scappando in Messico perché ha messo incinta la figlia di Fantozzi!


PS Non vi dimenticate di scrivere un commento al precedente post! :rotfl:


----------



## Tradito? (11 Ottobre 2016)

Aiuto mi hanno incastrato, è stato il rag. Filini....

E l'utente dopo di me se continua a ridere gli si blocca la mascella


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Aiuto mi hanno incastrato, è stato il rag. Filini....
> 
> E l'utente dopo di me se continua a ridere gli si blocca la mascella



Vero! Non riesco a smettere di vedere questo video che continua a farmi ridere fino alle lacrime :rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;9LiyWqgrNUs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LiyWqgrNUs[/video]


L'utente dopo di me ama le letture horror


----------



## Eliade (12 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vero! Non riesco a smettere di vedere questo video che continua a farmi ridere fino alle lacrime :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> [video=youtube;9LiyWqgrNUs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LiyWqgrNUs[/video]
> 
> ...


Ma anche no!!! :rotfl::rotfl:



L'utente dopo di me sta schiacciando le patate!


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> L'utente dopo di me sta schiacciando le patate!


Fatto il gattò  ieri sera, mò basta. Stasera carpaccio di tonno :unhappy:



L'utente dopo di me non riesce al mattino a bere un bicchierone di acqua e limone, fiondandosi immediatamente sul caffè in stato semicomatoso.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Fatto il gattò  ieri sera, mò basta. Stasera carpaccio di tonno :unhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> L'utente dopo di me non riesce al mattino a bere un bicchierone di acqua e limone, fiondandosi immediatamente sul caffè in stato semicomatoso.


Bbbbrrrrrr acqua e limone :singleeye: giammai !!!!

l'utente dopo di me si è  dimenticato il cellulare al ristorante :carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bbbbrrrrrr acqua e limone :singleeye: giammai !!!!
> 
> 
> *Fiamma, fa benissimo!!*
> l'utente dopo di me si è  dimenticato il cellulare al ristorante :carneval:


Lo dimentico continuamente dappertutto con conseguente cagarella di terrore perchè come tutti ci ho dentro il mondo, dall'home banking a tradinet :rotfl:


L'utente dopo di me è alto almeno mt 1,70.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bbbbrrrrrr acqua e limone :singleeye: giammai !!!!
> 
> l'utente dopo di me si è  dimenticato il cellulare al ristorante :carneval:


L'utente dopo di me ha trovato il cellulare


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'utente dopo di me ha trovato il cellulare


Abbiamo risposto in contemporanea. Il regolamento cosa prevede, eh? Eh? Eh? Segnalo il tuo post, mi appello al collegio e a tutto il cucuzzaro? Sto posto fa schifo, me ne vado 





Spoiler



:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Lo dimentico continuamente dappertutto con conseguente cagarella di terrore perchè come tutti ci ho dentro il mondo, dall'home banking a tradinet :rotfl:
> 
> 
> L'utente dopo di me è alto almeno mt 1,70.


Lo so che fa bene acqua e limone ma meglio acqua tiepida ?

l'utente dopo di me non vuole restituire il cellulare ad [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] ( segnaliamolo :rotfl


----------



## Leda (12 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Abbiamo risposto in contemporanea. Il regolamento cosa prevede, eh? Eh? Eh? Segnalo il tuo post, mi appello al collegio e a tutto il cucuzzaro? Sto posto fa schifo, me ne vado
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo so che fa bene acqua e limone ma meglio acqua tiepida ?
> 
> l'utente dopo di me non vuole restituire il cellulare ad @_Andrea Lila_ ( segnaliamolo :rotfl


L'utente dopo di me andrà affanculo 








Spoiler


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> L'utente dopo di me andrà affanculo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I già so sul treno :rotfl::rotfl:

l'utente dopo di me mi viene a prendere alla stazione di affanculo 



Spoiler



:risata:


----------



## Tradito? (13 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I già so sul treno :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> l'utente dopo di me mi viene a prendere alla stazione di affanculo
> 
> ...


Lo faccio con grande piacere! 
L'utente dopo di me mi dice dove è la stazione


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Lo faccio con grande piacere!
> L'utente dopo di me mi dice dove è la stazione


L'hai servita su un vassoio d'argento.:carneval:

L'utente dopo di me è tornato da là


----------



## Leda (13 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai servita su un vassoio d'argento.:carneval:
> 
> L'utente dopo di me è tornato da là


:carneval:

L'utente dopo di me è drammaticamente in ritardo!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> L'utente dopo di me è drammaticamente in ritardo!


Sono in ritardo in effetti 

l'utente dopo di me va a fare colazione al bar : cappuccino e caffè ... Speriamo offra


----------

